# H: Dark Angels, Tomb Kings. W: $



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Recently began cleaning out my bedroom, plus storage room to make space and clear the clutter. 

Have come across a few things that I don't want, so I'll post them here first before I jumps straight to ebay. 

Dark Angels, I have enough to make two differing sized squads, including a Heavy Bolter marine, A plasma gunner and two variant sergeants. I also have a company commander, finecast. Banner missing, otherwise good. 










Tomb Kings, a small army's worth. 

Infantry, including a liche priest, two tombprince/kings, and a plastic necrotect made from a chariot rider. 










Six chariots. I assembled them with only one rider. Seemed easier. 










A war sphynx. No passengers, dunno where they are. Easy to replace though. 










Sepulchral stalkers. Probably the closest to complete in regards to painting. 











Mostly I just want these gone, but I figured I'd see if I could get something back for them at least. Make me an offer if there is anything you want, I'm not after a fortune but please be reasonable. Selling from Australia.


----------

